# 7 Month pitbull BENTLEY!!



## pitbull love (Mar 5, 2011)

Pictures from todays hike with my girlfriend and pitty!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

nice lookin boy .. why dont you tell us a lil about him ? =-)


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hes very handsome


----------



## pitbull love (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys! hes blue/red nose, weighs 65lbs, 7 months old, 3rd out of the liter of 7, feeding him innova, give him two walks a day, hes super friendly always greets the person before dog at the dog park lol.. lots of power and energy upruns:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Man he is freakin adorable!!! Lubs hims!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

DAWWWWWWW! that face<3 he is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

adorable dog!  But I think blue/red nose is just the color of the dog not a type of dog


----------



## pitbull love (Mar 5, 2011)

ashes said:


> adorable dog!  But I think blue/red nose is just the color of the dog not a type of dog


just going by what the lady said when i got him, does anyone know what bloodline he is?


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Do u hae papers for him?? That's the only way to know. And yea they say that to make it sound more appealing I guess. IS this ur first pit bull??


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Any kind of nose color whether blue red purple or camouflage is just the color of the nose, not a dog's bloodline. Unless you have his registration papers then there is no way to no what bloodline he is, as Ashes stated above, especially just by looking at him. Cute pup though


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great looking dog! But his nose appears black to me.  Just call the nose as it is. Nose color has nothing to do with bloodline. IN the exception of a bloodline known as "old family red nose" But that is just the name of the line and the dogs are known for being red in color. Color/bloodlines are two serperate things. Don't worry, you are not the first person to be misinformed about this and will not be the last! As I said, he's a really pretty guy. Don't worry about what bloodlines he is if he has no papers. He is a beauty and he is yours and that is all that matters.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

good lookin boy


----------

